

PETA On The Google Goats: Let Them Eat Grass (But They Need Perks) - abossy
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/05/01/peta-on-the-google-goats-let-them-eat-grass-but-they-need-perks/

======
buugs
When a goat can build a house he can stay in one. I'm all for treating animals
well and not keeping them caged in small areas and abusing them but to be
honest PETA seems so over the top to me all the time and then they go out and
release horrific videos in order to gain backing.

